# Demetry Furman vid



## Brian King (Aug 9, 2008)

Some video of Basic Ground-fighting, Demetry Furman 2006 Seminar

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Kl41uN-Dw

Enjoy
Brian King


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks!  gotta love youtube.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmm...interesting to watch.


----------



## Franc0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Demetry's a good guy. He's stayed at my place before and has done workshops with my crew. He's an excellent instructor & practitioner and an overall nice guy.

Franco


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone know if there's a dvd of that seminar available?

David


----------



## Arthur (Dec 26, 2008)

For those that don't know... Furtry was actually an official alternate for the Canadian Olympic Wrestling Team. He has a plethora of experience in groundfighting from myriad of different systems. 

I second Masterfingers comments on the quality teaching Furtry can provide. I don't know if a video of that event is available... but if it is... I'd seek it out.

Arthur


----------

